# Pecan wood questions



## hickorybutt (Dec 11, 2014)

I know there is probably a thread on this topic already, but figured I would start a new one and list several questions for those with experience smoking with pecan wood.

I've used pecan sparingly from a couple of WesternWoods bundle packs I bought at Academy Sports.  I always mixed the pecan in with the other woods I have in abundance (white oak, cherry).  I couldn't really taste a big difference with the pecan profile, just maybe a little stronger flavor than when I've used JUST oak and cherry.

I'm about to pick-up a truckload of pecan over the holidays from a dead pecan tree at my inlaws in GA.  So I'll have plenty to use.  A couple of questions...

  - What meats does pecan pair well with?

  - What woods does it mix well with?  I'm sure it goes just fine with oak.  I guess I'm wondering how much pecan vs. oak or cherry I need to use during a cook to really get the full profile.

  - Has anyone used straight pecan throughout an entire cook?  Does it "over-smoke" if you used it straight throughout a longer cook of 8+ hours?  Basically, should you cut it with a lighter wood mixed in?

Thanks.  Looking forward to getting my hands on it.


----------



## seenred (Dec 11, 2014)

I like pecan when I can get it, and find it to be similar in smoke and taste to hickory.

As you mentioned, its been covered before...if you haven't already done so, take a look at these search results.  There are literally dozens of threads about pecan wood specifically, and woods for smoking in general:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=pecan+wood

Red


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 11, 2014)

I like pecan for the simple reason that it doesn't oversmoke in my opinion. I love the flavor of hickory, but it usually ends up too strong. Apple and cherry on the other hand usually leave the smoke flavor a little lacking. Pecan is just right. It has a little of the bite of hickory but is much more subtle. I think it would pair well with cherry.


----------



## dannylang (Dec 11, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> I like pecan for the simple reason that it doesn't oversmoke in my opinion. I love the flavor of hickory, but it usually ends up too strong. Apple and cherry on the other hand usually leave the smoke flavor a little lacking. Pecan is just right. It has a little of the bite of hickory but is much more subtle. I think it would pair well with cherry.


NEVER USED ANY PECAN, BUT I HAVE USED HICKORY,APPLE, SUGAR MAPLE,CHERRY. BUT STILL MY BEST IS SUGAR MAPLE. YOU CANNOT COOK HARDLY ANYTHING BAD WITH THAT WOOD. VERY GOOD TASTING SMOKE FLAVOR.


----------



## geerock (Dec 11, 2014)

Keep in mind that you can oversmoke with any wood, its just easier to do with some than others.  To get a flavor profile from the wood just use it alone on a smoke.  See what you think.  YOU.  Forget about what everyone else thinks.  The senses, whether taste, smell, or whatever are perceived in different ways by different people.  I happen to really like pecan and it serms to go well with about anything but I'm a classic oak guy for over 25 years.  Always available and its my perception of classic bbq flavor.  But when I run across pecan, apple, plum, cherry, hickory or whatever I'm always glad to blend it.  Fish or poultry with 100 percent pecan is very nice to me also.  Just experiment and aee what you like.


----------



## hickorybutt (Dec 11, 2014)

SeenRed said:


> I like pecan when I can get it, and find it to be similar in smoke and taste to hickory.
> 
> As you mentioned, its been covered before...if you haven't already done so, take a look at these search results. There are literally dozens of threads about pecan wood specifically, and woods for smoking in general:
> 
> ...


Thanks.  I've read plenty of threads on here about different woods, and I've seen the other threads on pecan wood.  Just a lot to sort through and I was looking for answers specifically on experiences with smoking with pecan during an entire cook for say a pork shoulder and if it gets too smokey.


----------



## hickorybutt (Dec 11, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> I like pecan for the simple reason that it doesn't oversmoke in my opinion. I love the flavor of hickory, but it usually ends up too strong. Apple and cherry on the other hand usually leave the smoke flavor a little lacking. Pecan is just right. It has a little of the bite of hickory but is much more subtle. I think it would pair well with cherry.


Great, thanks.  I like the flavor of hickory as well.  Its my favorite wood, hence my name.  But since I will have a whole truckload of pecan, I will be using a lot of it - which is why I was curious if you use it throughout a long smoke if it would be too strong.  Hickory would do that.


geerock said:


> Keep in mind that you can oversmoke with any wood, its just easier to do with some than others. To get a flavor profile from the wood just use it alone on a smoke. See what you think. YOU. Forget about what everyone else thinks. The senses, whether taste, smell, or whatever are perceived in different ways by different people. I happen to really like pecan and it serms to go well with about anything but I'm a classic oak guy for over 25 years. Always available and its my perception of classic bbq flavor. But when I run across pecan, apple, plum, cherry, hickory or whatever I'm always glad to blend it. Fish or poultry with 100 percent pecan is very nice to me also. Just experiment and aee what you like.


I'm a stickburner so I burn wood throughout the duration of a cook and use wood as my only fuel source.  I've never "over-smoked" anything using oak or cherry for 8+ hours.  But as you point out, I guess over-smoking something can be all about how someone perceives it and how different flavors resonate with different people.  I have friends who can't get enough smoke flavor (well, they just need to let me put some heavy white smoke on their ribs next time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ), but they I know a few people that don't really like anything smoked...  and I never see them anymore on my own decision.


----------



## gary s (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey HB  I cook with Pecan all the time, Kinda go with what we have available at the time #2 son has plenty stacked at his house about a year old. It has a nice mild smokey flavor no quite as strong as Hickory.  My neighbor brought me a bunch of hickory, My last brisket and ribs were with hickory, Thanksgiving turkeys with pecan and hickory

This was all Pecan  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/168682/trying-out-new-paint-job-on-my-rf-with-ribs

Gary


----------



## hickorybutt (Dec 11, 2014)

gary s said:


> Hey HB  I cook with Pecan all the time, Kinda go with what we have available at the time #2 son has plenty stacked at his house about a year old. It has a nice mild smokey flavor no quite as strong as Hickory.  My neighbor brought me a bunch of hickory, My last brisket and ribs were with hickory, Thanksgiving turkeys with pecan and hickory
> 
> This was all Pecan  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/168682/trying-out-new-paint-job-on-my-rf-with-ribs
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary.  I'm getting more excited to go get my pecan wood.

Nice thread that you embedded there - looks like those ribs are Johnny Trigg style?


----------



## ak1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Pecan is another species of hickory. Taste is similar but milder. No worries using it.


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 11, 2014)

I have only used pecan twice.  If I am remembering correctly first time straight up with chicken and I did enjoy it.  2nd time with ribs mixed with cherry and they came out very nice.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2014)

I like pecan, it has a good flavor to it. I prefer though to mix it 50/50 with cherry. That's probably one of my most favorite combos and I use that mix on pork, chicken, and beef.


----------



## gary s (Dec 11, 2014)

Main thing with any wood make sure it is seasoned. Green wood even mixed with other seasoned wood will give you a disappointing taste.

I do Johnny Trigg style sometimes   Pretty darn good !!!

Gary


----------

